# New World Record



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

646 lb. Mekong giant catfish, new freshwater record- courtesy of msnbc


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Link's broken...


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Link fixed click here for story


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

they caught a giant catfish and killed it so that they could study it to preserve large fish?

er....

they never said anything about releasing the catfish


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

> Local environmentalists and government officials had negotiated to release the fish so it could continue its spawning migration in the far north of Thailand, near the borders of Thailand, Laos, Myanmar and China, but the adult male later died.


the story continues past the advertisement heehee!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

holy cow!!! that babys huge!!!!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

thanks for fixing the link ghetto (you cease to amaze me with the vivid pictures, very nice hitman avatar)

They wanted to do research on the catfish... but the locals ate it! could you imagine the filets and steaks you'd get from that big boy!?


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> thanks for fixing the link ghetto (you cease to amaze me with the vivid pictures, very nice hitman avatar)
> 
> They wanted to do research on the catfish... but the locals ate it! could you imagine the filets and steaks you'd get from that big boy!?


No Problem man. thnx I use photoshop to enhance them.


----------



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow that puppy is like a freshwater jaws


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow neat! Wonder if they can travel further down the Mekong and be in a LFS nearby my home


----------

